# Latest Nigeria News Updates - Newspapers and Online



## Temitope (Sep 15, 2014)

Are you looking for the latest Nigerian news updates? Find links below to latest news from top Nigeria news media and newspapers, including Punch, Vanguard, Guardian, The Nation , Nigerian Tribune, The Sun, Daily Trust, Daily Independent, Leadership, Sahara Reporters, Premium Times, Channels TV and a number of other news blogs and media covering Nigerian news.

*Nigerian Political News*
If you want to know the recent and latest news on politics in Nigeria, the Political News section is where you’ll find interesting stories on the Nigerian government at all levels and the activities of political parties in Nigeria. You’ll also be able to follow news on election and INEC activities and a number of other things happening on the political scene in Nigeria.

*Nigerian Sports News*
Looking for latest updates in the world of sport? The sport news section gives you trending updates on the sport scene, both local and foreign. You’ll find news about Nigerian footballers and their exploits in their football clubs. News on football governing bodies including FIFA, the Nigerian Football Federation (NFF), Nigerian Football League, English Premier League, La liga etc. are also covered.

*Nigerian Business News*
The business news section gives you a variety of news about the Nigerian economy, government policies, banking news, the money market, industries, companies, public and private business ventures and a host of other news that has to do with business trends in Nigeria.

*Nigerian Metro News*
This section brings you every other news and updates across Nigeria. If you want to know the breaking news in Nigeria as pertaining to people, events, entertainment etc., you can always check on the metro news to get the news update you may be looking for.

*Nigerian Education News*
Here is where you find the latest updates in Nigerian Education as they are happening in every part of the country, whether they are educational policies or news on primary/secondary schools in Nigeria, Polytechnics, Colleges of Education as well as Universities in Nigeria.

*Nigerian Jobs Gallery*
Find interesting job opportunities in Nigeria. If you are looking for a job in Nigeria, in the public or private sector, browse the Nigerian latest job opportunities to find exciting opportunities as they are opening in every part of Nigeria.


----------

